# Zipper pull of the Veneta



## duomo_rosewood

Hi,everyone.I have two venetas.One in medium size in Chene color abd the zipper puller is like a little leather paddle.Another is large nero but i notice that the zipper puller is like a leather knot.Why are they different?? Because of the size or what?thanks in advance


----------



## YellowLabKiss

My older Venetas have a knot and the new ones have the little paddle. Same with my wallets. I'm not sure what year BV changed the zipper pull -- maybe 2009? 2010?


----------



## lkweh

The "older" version has zipper puller like a knot vs. a newer one like a paddle


----------



## septembersiren

my experience is the thong knot wears better than the little leather paddle 
Veneta's are produced every year 
they are icon bags 
they stay in the stores until they are bought 
so even if you are buying in say 2013 you may be getting a bag that was made in 2010 
it is still brand new just older


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Hi TPF'ers! 
I'm considering to buy a preloved Nappa knot hobo from BV, which also comes with certificate of authenticity from RealAuthenticators. My only worry is that the backing of the zipperpulls has NO brand, logo or engraving at all! I've used the QR-code on the authenticity certificate to make sure that pic of the zipper was also provided for the authentication, which it definitiely was. 

Should I just trust that it is authentic which the certificate also says, or might this be fake even though RA states otherwise? Does any of you have BV bags with plain blank zipperpull backsides? The bag in question is from 2010 btw. 

TIA


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Do anyone of you know if BV has bags with no branding/logo engraved on the back side? Or should all BV products with  zipper either have the riri or BV-butterfly engraved?


----------



## jbags07

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Do anyone of you know if BV has bags with no branding/logo engraved on the back side? Or should all BV products with  zipper either have the riri or BV-butterfly engraved?


I am not an expert. @V0N1B2 knows everything about the zippers. Hopefully if i misstate anything here, she will correct me.  

From what i understand, the zippers experienced the biggest change when DL took over, and he stopped using riri zippers. I think all of TM’s bags should have riri/butterfly zippers. And any post TM bags, do not.


----------



## V0N1B2

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Do anyone of you know if BV has bags with no branding/logo engraved on the back side? Or should all BV products with  zipper either have the riri or BV-butterfly engraved?


The short answer is yes, no, and it depends.
There are no hard and fast rules for Bottega Veneta. 
Why don’t you post it in the authenticate this thread so we can see what bag and from what era you’re concerned about.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

V0N1B2 said:


> The short answer is yes, no, and it depends.
> There are no hard and fast rules for Bottega Veneta.
> Why don’t you post it in the authenticate this thread so we can see what bag and from what era you’re concerned about.


I've posted in the authentication thread now  Thanks a lot for wanting to help!


----------

